# Please Help! Honey is 5 years old and has developed these spots on her tummy. Has anyone seen these before?



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Kdollwilson said:


> View attachment 894733
> 
> View attachment 894734


Yes, it’s just oily discharge from the glands in the skin. And then it gets dirty so it looks dark like that. Some gentle scrubbing with a wash cloth with warm water and baby shampoo should get it off.


----------



## Kdollwilson (6 mo ago)

Thanks so much. I will try the baby oil. I did scrub it with a warm cloth and she seemed to enjoy it so I don’t think it is painful.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Kdollwilson said:


> Thanks so much. I will try the baby oil. I did scrub it with a warm cloth and she seemed to enjoy it so I don’t think it is painful.


Not oil, shampoo.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

That looks like scabies. That open wound is a bit concerning too. I advise a trip to the vet. They can get scabies from just about anywhere and it's easily treated with a flea and tick med.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I've seen these on my dogs in two situations. The first is as Halia said - just dirt clinging to oily areas. The second is a skin infection. I would give her a good bath, and use a wash cloth or something to see if you can get it all off her tummy. If it comes back, spreads, won't come off, or seems to be causing her discomfort then it wouldn't hurt to let your vet take a look.


----------

